
Release Notes for Safari Technology Preview 81 - feross
https://webkit.org/blog/8834/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-81/
======
jonathanhefner
Disappointing... still no support for HTML5 date and time input types. Safari
seems to be the last major hold out[0] keeping JavaScript-powered date pickers
a (prudent) necessity.

[0]: [https://caniuse.com/#feat=input-
datetime](https://caniuse.com/#feat=input-datetime)

~~~
DCoder
Those JS pickers are going to be needed for a long time still, because native
widgets are a nightmare to style consistently. Apparently nothing has been
learned from the <select> styling minefield of the past.

~~~
8lall0
I don't think that everyone should be able to edit the style of native
elements. I prefer a consistent behavior, and the select itself works fine
everywhere for example.

But i sadly agree, JS stuff is going to be needed for a long time.

~~~
DCoder
There are good arguments for styling native elements and against them. I don't
think this is specific to the web, cross-platform GUI toolkits have had this
challenge forever.

The current datepickers on the desktop are "consistent in the same browser
across many sites". There is no native solution for "consistent in the same
site across browsers", which makes a lot of designers and PHBs upset, doesn't
always fit the overall look of the site, and makes it harder for developers
because each browser brings its own quirks with formatting, localization,
validation, etc.

------
bangonkeyboard
_" Added the privacy preserving Ad Click Attribution API as an experimental
feature"_

What is this?

~~~
feross
They're using multiple names to refer to this feature. It's also known as
"Link Click Analytics" or <a ping>.

> The goal of link click analytics is to report to a web server that a
> navigational link click happened and that the user is leaving the webpage.
> Such auditing can be used for first-party web analytics as well as third-
> party cross-site tracking. The latter is where ITP comes in.

[https://webkit.org/blog/8821/link-click-analytics-and-
privac...](https://webkit.org/blog/8821/link-click-analytics-and-privacy/)

~~~
bangonkeyboard
I think that's different. <a ping> has been in Safari for years now, that
article was only written because WebKit recently removed the ability to
disable it.

------
thruhiker
I was hoping to see support for U2F. I prefer to use Safari but really enjoy
Chrome's support for Yubikey.

~~~
kitotik
Totally agreed. FWIW they do have Webauthn in experimental features.

------
kitotik
Can anyone shed light on the “Privacy Preserving Ad Click Attribution”
feature?

A quick glance at the changelog in Trac(!) and the commit on bugzilla(!) I
just see changes to tests.

~~~
feross
I believe it's the same as this feature: [https://webkit.org/blog/8821/link-
click-analytics-and-privac...](https://webkit.org/blog/8821/link-click-
analytics-and-privacy/)

~~~
kitotik
got it, thanks for the link!

So, they seem to be saying if we don’t support the ping element, adtech folks
will use more malicious techniques?

I like that they are encouraging first-party analytics, and they are making
small tweaks to respecting CSP, but something feels weird about this.

~~~
stephenr
Content blockers (and their built in tracker prevention) both apply to ping
elements, but there’s no extra javascript or weird redirect tracking.

------
memco
Just rewatched this talk on Monday from last year where Safari was called out
for the rAF behavior that was fixed here. Cool to see this change.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cCOL7MC4Pl0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cCOL7MC4Pl0)

------
syspec
The new request animation frame changes, are really exciting. Now RAF loops in
safari are really synchronized

------
vlindos
Still no promised VP8 support.

